# 400 Watt Cabinet Grow, Intro



## HowzerMD (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi RIU, I'm HowzerMD. This round I've got God Bud, The Black, G-13 and two Blue dream Haze. I'm working with clones I bought at a dispensary, however, in the mean time have Pineapple Wreck, God Bud and Grandaddy Purple seeds germinating. I'll be selecting mothers from those to go in their own space and supply the next round after this. I've got a few touch ups and minor BS to do on the cabinet but it's complete.Fox Farm ocean forest soil and the Fox Farm trio nutrient line up. I've got a 400 watt lumatek switchable and dimmable ballast, 6" hydrofarm daystar reflector cooled by an activeair 465cfm blower on a variable speed control(dialed in to about 2/3 power) with an inline booster on the exhaust to help out. That setup is on a heavy duty grounded industrial mechanical timer, and a pair of axial fans running 24/7 for air exchange in the cab. The whole thing is a frame built of 2x4's and 1/4" plywood skin, the top and bottom plates are 5/8" plywood for greater over-all rigidity of the cabinet and easier mounting of accessories. I went with white paint instead of buying rolls of reflective material because it's what I had, I could cover the interior AND exterior with it, and in my god-honest opinion it's just as effective in most circumstances. I haven't put the door on yet, so there's a big sheet of panda poly stuck up there for the time being. Here's the photos. Updates weekly.


----------



## teddy2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

i like ur setup m8, very nice


----------



## HowzerMD (Jul 29, 2010)

teddy2010 said:


> i like ur setup m8, very nice


Thank you. This round is going to be pretty good, you should keep an eye on things.


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 2, 2010)

All the girls have packed on lots of new foliage. The Blue Dream Haze are the two in the back, God Bud front left, G-13 front center and The Black front right. G-13 has more picking up to do to catch up, but she's moving fast. By far the smallest clone with the least foliage, but it was the last G-13 at the dispensary and I wanted it bad. Look at my first post for contrast between day one and now. It's past beer-thirty and I'm also way over due for my end day joint. Have a nice one.


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 7, 2010)

Tomorrow marks two weeks in the soil for these clones, and there is lots to show for it.Much explosive growth since the last update alone. I topped both Blue Dream Hazes yesterday. Gave the other three a pinch on the top, super-cropping is what someone on this site called it I think. They've been getting big bloom every other day and I'll be starting grow big beginning of next week at 1/4 tsp per 4L. The G-13 is still the little-clone-that-could and gaining momentum every day but I don't think it will catch up to the others' size. Transplanting everyone around the end of next week to 5 gal grow bags. I ran out of room in my seedling tent for two new sprouts, so this is where they are for the time being. In the photo we have : God Bud front left, The Black from right, Blue Dream Haze rear right&left and G-13 rear center.


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 9, 2010)

Everyone is moving along as expected and transplanting will happen tomorrow. The Black front left, God Bud front right, Blue Dream Hazes rear left&right and G-13 rear center.


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump? Does anyone have some thoughts, comments, questions?


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice!

Looking forward to seeing them grow.

subscribed to your thread.

Peace

LowView attachment 1089064


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Low. I'll be stopping by your tent to check the girls.


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 9, 2010)

. I like this picture.


----------



## teddy2010 (Aug 10, 2010)

they looking really nice m8, i need 2 take a leaf from ur book as i havin no luck with my babys


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 10, 2010)

have attached some pics of my cupboard - it's my 4th attempt and things are going great! Evevn with the 1 weeks holiday away!


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 10, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> have attached some pics of my cupboard - it's my 4th attempt and things are going great! Evevn with the 1 weeks holiday away!View attachment 1090775View attachment 1090776


Nice simple grow you have. 2x4's and white plastic, can't get any easier. What size light are you running and what strain is that ?


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 10, 2010)

teddy2010 said:


> they looking really nice m8, i need 2 take a leaf from ur book as i havin no luck with my babys


Thank you. What seems to be the problem?


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 10, 2010)

Moved all of the ladies their new and final homes. I used 5 gallon grow bags instead of pots because there are no pots around here with free space , and bags are only 50 cents each. Didn't do any measuring the last few days to keep track of when to start flowering, and I've hit the mark today. As soon as I see they've taken to new containers it's on to 12/12 they go. I didn't re-pot the G-13 since she's still less than half the size of her sisters and I'm pretty much out of room in he cab. And thank Jebus I said "why the hell not" to adding a galvonized steel moisture barrier during construction, I didn't think to grab drip trays today. I got a piece of galvonized sheet metal cut the dimensions of the cabinet footprint and screwed it down with a 2 1/2" raised flashing border and clear caulked the whole thing water tight. I painted the bottom piece white so I didn't have inconsistant reflection going on in there.


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 10, 2010)

Looking good!

I plan on changing over to 12/12 soon too.

Gonna be fun to watch.

Low


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 10, 2010)

Lowphat said:


> Looking good!
> 
> I plan on changing over to 12/12 soon too.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yea I'm expecting some major bush goin on. I need to run me wires across the width of the cabinet around halfway through flowering to set a height limit. I'm concerned about the BDH mostly, the others are definately not going to top 3'. I wish I had more than 36" of over-all plant height to work with, but that's how I had to design this set up. 5 feet goes away real quick after you hang a light and include the pots. I'll stop by and see what's happening with your garden.


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 11, 2010)

Switched to 12/12 today; I saw no signs of transplant shock and new growth is moving as usual. They'll get a nice feeding tomorrow.


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 12, 2010)

Bushy and looking healthy as usual. I've got to figure something out for the BDH's to keep their height under control. The bit of strethch in flowering is going to be hell if I don't do something quick. I'm still disappointed that G-13 has lagged so much, but oh well. Next round I suppose. God Bud and The Black are doing excellent. I've discovered Black is a heavy eater. She's munching up 50% more grow big than her sisters need. And more water to boot, almost as much as the BDH.


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll be putting mine into 12/12 tomorrow.Be interesting to watch them grow together.

Peace

Low


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey H,
I noticed in another thread you commented on how to tie down using bags.I've been using string and safety pins....the safety pins go right through the fabric easily and can be moved around as needed. I attach them around the top edge of the bags.
Not sure if you picked a good forum to start a journal in....doesn't seem like a lot of traffic comes through here like some of the others.

Peace

Low


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 14, 2010)

For some reason I thought you were using smart pots (fabric bags)......LoL. I must have been stoned ...

Low


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 14, 2010)

Today I had some fun tying down the BDH twins. They're even height with the indicas now. Not much to report on other than that, everyone is looking happy and productive. Camera's dead and it's almost lights out anyway so pictures tomorrow.

@Low - Had to go to nearest hydro store and they didn't have smart pots. I was originally intending to get them but all these guys had were the plastic grow bags. There was no time for me to go to another store at the time so this is what I ended up with. I wanted to try something else out besides pots and I got the shit end of the stick with this choice.


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 15, 2010)

All the tying down I've done yesterday has been well received and the haze sisters' tops are now at attention. The canopy is looking awesome and it's pretty much even now. I've managed to fill up this space pretty efficiently so far and looking foward to the rest of the round.


----------



## sparkabowl (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice setup Howzer. Your plants are looking great! I have a cabinet very similar to yours. What are your dimensions if you don't mind?


----------



## sparkabowl (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh, I just found your other thread with the info - never mind.


----------



## tranquility (Aug 24, 2010)

i love cabinet grows with HPS's your plants are lookin good.
peace


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 2, 2010)

tranquility said:


> i love cabinet grows with HPS's your plants are lookin good.
> peace


Hey guy. This thread is dead. Here is this grow currently : https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/358252-400w-cabinet-grow-black-god.html


----------



## kali man (Sep 2, 2010)

oooh...I like the set up and the strains you are runnin'...can't wait to see your dried harvest...looks better than mine...


----------



## kali man (Sep 2, 2010)

oh did not catch that...


----------

